# How much $$$ in your setup



## mujaman (Oct 31, 2006)

Just wondering how much money people have invested in their whole setups...

I'll go first:

- 75 gallon All-Glass tank, canopy, stand, Coralife lights, powerheads, heater, and 2 huge pieces of driftwood = all purchased for $170 on eBay (an unbelievable steal...)

- 3 baby reds purchased 15 months ago = $16

- Other fish = $50

- Various plants and other accessories = $100

GRAND TOTAL = approximately $350


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

$1000's of dollars into this one setup over the course of 2 years. Initial setup around $600-$800.

90Gallon RBP, Caribe tank


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh man the money ive spent its not even funny.









i have no clue what the total is. but alot..









and today i think i might spend some more


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

um just becoming a addict,, ive got 3 tanks,,10g cost 40 for the filter bought some live plants 30 and the tank was 30

--80 bucks

25g was 70 bucks gravel was 20 filter 40 heater 18
---almost 150 bucks just for my 25 gallon con breeder tank

75 gallon was 200 with a package deal but thats my rhoms crib so i dont even wanta think how much doe ive soked in to that sucka in the last 2 years meds/feeders/gravel/the fish him self/fertz and the list goes on


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

on all of my tanks, including all the equipment running them, and decor, and fish

which are a 75g a 55 g a 48g a 20g and three 10g's

id have to say at ;east 3,000


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Tank and Equipment Forum*_


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

just yesterday i orderd a tan for $329 total and $191 of filters etc. i am buildin gthe stand and canopy. so thats all ill b spending besides deco and fish which i have $110 left of christmas money to spend on that.


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

i have got all my tanks for free i got 50 2 25's 20 10 the only thing i paid for is my powerhead and the home made stands


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

$550 Initial Setup.

+python
+ac110
+lights
+miscellaneous small items
____
$850 after taxes.

Thats not including food. 'bout $25 so far perhaps.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll just say you guy should be lucky you dont have to pay what I have to,to be in this game-I'll wait a bit before I post my costs!!!!


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Im selling my kidneys man....










way too much$ probably at least 900 between my two tanks....but its all worth it


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

My 125 gal-
$419 bare bone tank
$150 bucks a piece for each light strip-$300 total
3 emp 400's at $89.95 a piece-$269.85 total there
2 mangnum 350 deluxe cannister's at $179 a piece-So $358 total there
there is $1346 with just getting into the basics-not including stand,2 powerheads,gravel,livestock,glass tops,decor,and all the extra happy jazz that goes along with the hobby-Oh yeah I got 27 more tanks to go after this one!!!HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Not counting the day to day stuff like meds, filters, food, id say im somewhere near $1500. As far as livestock id say im somewhere around $500...Next step is a large Serra Tank after christmas. Most likely gonna go with a 125 with a single Rhom. If anyone has a 8-10" black rhom they wanna get rid of in the next couple months let me know


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

adding machine ran out of tape... lol


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

within the month of starting out over a grand.

close to 800 on my tank, 170 on each of the three filters. thank god they were onsale! 30 for my heater i have two. so 50.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

135 gallon tank and stand - 350$
2 ac110's- 90$
xp3- 100$
Penguin 330- 50$
Various fish over the years- 200$
fish keeping- priceless.


----------



## Ender (Oct 5, 2005)

75g Tank - $100
Stand - $130
Filters - $200
Heaters - $60
Decor - $60
Glass Lids - $30

With fish, probably $600ish.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

On all my stuff, I would say right around $1,400 for all equipment and deco. Fish, ha ha.....................well, let me think. For the fish I have right now, I have over $800 invested. All pygos, small and large. Will be spending more soon. But lately, I have been watching my money go down the drain due to one bad ass Tern!!!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

For my 180 I have spent MIN 2k on it.Big tanks are big bills in my neck of the woods.


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

50-55 gallon breeder---free thanks to tmfbigdog99!!
xp2---80 bucks
penguin 350---30 bucks
plants-sand---around 100 bucks

grand total---210 roughly

forgot about the heater hehe grand total to about 250 including other little accesories!


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Yep, hopefully you make good use of that 50 breeder. Always good to help a fellow hobbyist out. My hightech 29 gallon costed me right around 400. 3.15wpg, and gonna soon go up to 550 after I go pressurized CO2, CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

mine:

125gallon tank with various filters, hood etc $50.00
diy stand $20.00 so far, need spackle and paint another $20.00
2 AC 110's $90.00
substrate $4.00
XP1 $65.00

1 Tern, free
6 Reds $20.00 each approx
various dither fish $15.00
so im pretty cheap in my set up


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

Im only posting for my 125 for now
125gallon (72x18x22) breaks down like this
Tank: $230
Homemade Stand: $170
Eheim pro II: $340
Eheim Wetdry: $500
Jager Heater: $47
Gravel: $120
Air Pump: $20
Glass Canopy: $65
Light Strip: $215
Other miscellaneous stuff such as decor etc...: MINIMUM $70
Shoal of 7 juvi Caribe: $266

GRAND TOTAL: $2043

But i can guarantee there is more invested than that


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

I was not gonna participate but what the hell....

tanks:

200g - $600
filters pro-clear 400, fx5, 2 emp 400's - $1000
2 heaters - $50
gravel 250#'s - $120
Fish : 21 Caribe $500 and 14" pleco $30
total for that one: $2300

2-135's $700
filters, pro clear 175, 3 ac 110's , fluvol 404, 2 whisper 40's, - $500
heaters x3 - $75
gravel - cheap like $40
fish : 2 caribe, 2 piraya, 3 terns, 3 wild reds, Dovii Pair, Pleco- $550
total for those two: $1865

120g - tank $575 - (purachased new at pet mart w/stand)
gravel $80
filters: xp3 and ac 110, -$165
2 heaters and p-head - $125
Fish 14" Black Diamond $400 
total: $1345

80g tank $100
gravel $10
filters, 2 whisper 40s,ac70 flu.204 - $125
heater $25
6" manny $75
total: $335 - hmm cheap....

so lets total this... $5845 --- HOT damn! - not including shipping costs of fish,driftwood, decos, media, chems, and food.....

I have $300 - $400 in driftwood, probably $125 in decos and fake plants.

This does not include day to day costs food has been HUGE with 30 pygos.

Thanks to the author of this thread this has been healthy for me to clense.....


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Dr Exum said:


> I was not gonna participate but what the hell....
> 
> tanks:
> 
> ...











then








then








then


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Dr Exum said:


> I was not gonna participate but what the hell....
> 
> tanks:
> 
> ...










i feel ya


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Im in









360g: $1665.00
Stand: $1250.00 (stainless steele)
Filters: $1000.00 (wet/drys, media, pumps)
Lights: $220.00 (Cheapos, just needed something)
Heaters: $150.00
TOTAL: $4065.00

200g: $100.00 (Stand Included)
Filter: $800.00 (wet/dry, fb, uv)
Skimmer: $250.00
Lights: $400.00
Heaters: $200.00
Powerhead: $100.00
TOTAL: $1850.00

150g: $200.00 (stand, lights and pumps included)
Filters: $400.00
Heaters: $100.00
TOTAL: $700.00

58g: $50.00 (Included: Strip Light, and glass top)
Filters: $120.00
Heater: $25.00
TOTAL: $195.00

55g: $100.00 (Included: Strip Light, and 2 glass tops)
Filters: $110.00
Heater: $20.00
Total: $230.00

55g: $100.00 (Included: Strip Light, and 2 glass tops)
Filters: $110.00
Heater: $20.00
TOTAL: $230.00

*GRAND TOTAL:* *$7270.00*

*PLEASE NOTE:* I did not add up any fish, live rock, air equipment, decorations, electricity accessories, or anything else.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Serygo said:


> Im in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn you ousted me,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

what ever happened to making your own sh*t?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

i think i have only spend around 200 for all the stuff i have for my 2 tanks..............i have been very lucky and people have given me stuff cheap...............


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

assclown said:


> what ever happened to making your own sh*t?
> :rasp:


Too lazy, and will sit there for a year or two before I finish it...


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

About $2200 for my 75 gallon setup, but the stand alone was about $1000.

My 55gallon/20gallon setup was only about $300 total.


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

actually mine has not been that bad. i had bought the 33 as a starter for 200, 100 for accessories and it's gonna cost about 65 for the egimanni.

k i bought the 110, and a 65 for $200 with filters and heaters, lids, gravel, plants, pumps,powerhead, lids,rocks etc. i then sold the 65 for $150 so all in all my setup cost $50. then went out and got a great deal on a 404. it was $120 and then whatever these pygos will cost me, but the reds where $8/each when i go them. oh and my custom made stand and canopy where $65

as for the 240+ heaven only knows what that is going to cost me


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Dont know over a 10 year period $???????? lost count


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i would say i have spend at least 4000 on all my tanks on my newest addition the 135 gallon i easy spend around 1500 and im still not done


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

75G drilled I bought pretty cheap at $250 with wet/dry and a 8" tern.

240G in total was a little over $4000 when all done. Does not including any fish.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

cant get over how much some of you spend on your stuff............crazy man but then i wish i ould spend alot too


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Man, this thread makes me want to use my college fund to buy more stuff...
I knew I shouldn't have banked the money I made off my PS3 on Ebay... .....








...
.....
Maybe I can sell my Wii?
But if I do that, everyone in my neighborhood will kill me...


----------

